# So choosing a new motherboard seems like an absolute nightmare. Please help.



## GaZZuM (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've been running essentially the recommended AMD build of 2014 for 3 years now. There have been some changes, like going up to Windows 10, installing an SSD, getting a new graphics card etc. But ultimately, I'm still using the same motherboard/CPU that was recommended in the cheapest build, 3 years ago.

Now I'm looking to properly upgrade. I've ordered an Intel 6700k, and have begun looking for the right mothjerboard but my goodness are there a lot to choose from! Like holy ****, I have no idea where to even begin. I know I want 1151 as the chipset, ATX form factor and for it to support DDR4, but other than that I feel lost.

I've used PCPartPicker with the rest of my build in the hopes of narrowing down the field, but it still gives me over 300 to choose from. I sort my rating and check them out, but user reviews are never unanimous. I try google searching "best gaming motherboards 2016" and same story, user reviews of those motherboards are always mixed.

It's very scary. If I mess up and go for the wrong motherboard then I'm pretty much stuck, and it's a decision I'll be tied to for years to come. I just wish there were a universally agreed upon awesome motherboard, in stead of the Z170, Z170-A, Z170-PRO, Z170-E, Z170-Z, it's just so complicated.

Oh, here are my specs as they are right now, everything but the RAM, CPU and Motherboard are staying:

OS: Windows 10 64-bit
Motherboard: Asus F2A85-V PRO
Processor: AMD A10-5800k
Cooler: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo 
Memory: 16GB RAM
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1060 6GB
Hard Drive: 1TB + 256GB SSD
PSU: Corsair CS650M 650W


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Luckily, we just updated the Build guide for 2017! Any of these Intel boards will do the trick:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2017-a-668661.html

This is a good one:

Gigabyte G1 Gaming GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 LGA 1151 Intel Z170


----------

